# Is battery power dead?



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Due to the lack of activity in this forum, I must assume that everyone wanting to run battery power has either completely mastered the subject, or else they are afraid to ask questions.

I guess I haven't exactly done much to contribute lately myself. Perhaps we are all afraid of exposing our "rat's nest" wiring techniques?

Edit: Just less active than it used to be, seems to me anyway.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe at lot of the forums are less active. This was a big topic a few weeks ago.


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Still winter in Michigan, at least until this time tomorrow.  Got half my yard raked over the weekend and then it rained and will now snow tomorrow.  Gotta get ready for my club's monthly meeting which will be held at my house in April.  Only got a copuple of weekends to get the layouts ready and one line is battery power.  Most likely that'll be the only line running.

Mark


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Most of us are out running trains and not worrying about plug-and-play, Ames Super Sockets, packet transfer, boosters, control stations, wiring, clamps, feeders, conductive paste, track cleaning cars......or how we are going to afford stainless track! 

We don't need seminars and user groups telling us what CV needs to be at what value. 
We don't need no super-secret special current meters. 
Nor do we need to worry if we have 23 or 21 volts track voltage, and whether or not out Quasinami will work on out MTess. 

Nor do we have to worry if the enema-ray will integrate some new "standard" that will obsolete what we have. 

We post on various forums generally when our feet are too tired to run anymore trains that day.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't worry. It's just a seasonal cycle. Most of us are starting to come out of the winter "ho-hums" and will start getting more active again. 

I had both my battery locos at a train show last weekend. Had lots of fun. 

Just as I gave in and got my shoes and socks off, a little girl spilled her juice. Eww... She did leave me a spot to sneak past the spill. 

Next event I'm planning to attend is Ric Golding's get-together in May.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 03/18/2008 10:16 PM
Most of us are out running trains and not worrying about plug-and-play, Ames Super Sockets, packet transfer, boosters, control stations, wiring, clamps, feeders, conductive paste, track cleaning cars......or how we are going to afford stainless track! 

We don't need seminars and user groups telling us what CV needs to be at what value. 
We don't need no super-secret special current meters. 
Nor do we need to worry if we have 23 or 21 volts track voltage, and whether or not out Quasinami will work on out MTess. 

Nor do we have to worry if the enema-ray will integrate some new "standard" that will obsolete what we have. 

We post on various forums generally when our feet are too tired to run anymore trains that day.





For once I have to agree with TOC. 

One of these days I'll get up the nerve to tell him I've dispensed with all my fiddly little NiMh AA cells and gone back to good old reliable NiCad battery packs /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

PDK.

I am curious as to why you have abandoned NiMh and gone back to NiCd.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My  Chicago Electric  cordless drill batterties are working fine.    I had  a little trouble witm my Air Wire  till I talked to MR Cederleaf.  ( it was something I did)

If your really desperate I could post some pictures of me pulling weedes up in the Weed forum .

My big problme now needs to be posted in  TRACKS TRESTLES AND ROAD BED.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Running along fine here, not much to chat about...Everything works Great! I have a few projects I need to complete, but nothing too crazy! 

mostly getting my trackage back up to spec!...My trains will run, as long as they have tracks! 

cale


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

We are still out here. I'm just finishing up a new GP40 detailed for Cotton Belt with  my usual battery RC conversion which now has become pretty standard, so really nothing new to post there.  I will put up some photos in a few days of the finished model.  Track trials completed yesterday, goes in for weathering today.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I've re-entered this hobby (large scale in particular) I've found that the activity on model RR sites in general is far less than on the RC flying forums. Take a look at RCGroups.com to see the activity level, its really pretty amazing.  I'm not quite sure why as I think that model RR'ing has a larger participating population than RC flying. Both hobbies are somewhat similar in that they are both victims of the local weather so that's why I'm a bit puzzled by the lack of activity on the forums in the winter months.  This is the building time for flyers and I'm assuming that RR'ers are doing the same thing in preparation for outdoor activities.  
I'm using this hobby as an alternative because of the lack of flying time due to the lousy weather, building like mad and helping a couple of buddies with their indoor layouts and trolling the forums..
The good thing is that in both arenas you generally can find a lot of info and get good advice.   Hopefully the activity will pickup.
Dave


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Ah, Master Walsham...... 
I do believe the keys words are more "AA" than "NiMH". 

Seems some POME had some issues with AA packs a while back.....


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I have not mastered the battery thing...I have just been deeply burried into the 3 new locos' I purchased in Georgia!

I whizzed through the Accucraft K-36 with Air-wire with functioning lights....the Bachman Connie I also whizzed through with Air-wire control...now the Bachman K-27 under Airwire control works fine...but.....I am running into minor problems...not with the actual engine, but trying to tap into the dang wires that I can bring full power from the battery in the tender through the plug in the rear of the engine to power the MTH smoke unit and the lights in the engine.

TOC any suggestions as to WHAT COLOR wires I can use to tap into the plug and bring pos and negative power to power what I want....it has to be full battery power for the lights and the new MTH smoker I aquired.

Any help would be appreciated.

Bubba


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

My energies have been devoted mainly towards re-grading  and redesigning my layout for the Fn3 engines and rolling stock that I will be running. (Oh yes, all of which are battery operated.......or soon will be!)


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Mark said, it's still winter in Michigan (snow predicted for the end of the week). I'm waiting on a Federal Subsidy (tax refund) to provide funding to convert my NW-2 over to RCS like my FA & RS-3. When the conversion kit arrives i'll be here asking for help, you can count on that!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Still happy with the old battery thing.  Getting ready to start the rebuild of the layout. Been working on roadbed and a new station.
I don't think the battery guy's get all up set like livesteamer do.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Of course its not dead! Spring is almost here and its time to get the juices flowing again, battery juice that is. This thread got me off dead center. I have a battery powered Bachmann Annie, which right now is just used to haul my track cleaning car around the layout (Yes, I still run track power too.) I'll be installing one of my latest Critter Controls in it. With the added capability of automatic station stops, this should get it back on the regular duty engine roster.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

We also are up to our butts necks in snow, so testing and talking about any new battery powered projects will have to wait until May.
 
We originally ran our diesels with Ni-Cad, C cell packs in power cars. They were good for about 1 3/4 hours, but had to be discharged each time before recharging. The four packs I used regularly lasted for years, the two I didn’t corroded.
 

 
When NiMH AA cells became readily available at a reasonable price, we switched. These lighter and smaller packs were good for 3 1/2 hours. We only ran one locomotive or four axle diesel with them at a time and have never had a problem with them.
 







 

Their smaller size also made it possible to install them inside diesels for on-board, battery power and radio control. We would have been a lot happier however if the receivers worked as well as the NiMH packs.
 
I now use one A-C Lithium-Ion pack in place of two NiMH packs, so I am giving my leftover homemade NiMH battery packs to Fred as the lead acid batteries in his Annie fleet are beginning to fade.
 
One Lithium-Ion pack is easier to install because of the smaller size, and easier to wire. The fuel tank is an excellent place for them as it keeps the center of gravity low and leaves all the space under the hood for a receiver, sound board and speaker.  







The A-C charger comes with a 2-pin plug, so a charge plug is inexpensive and easy to install.   
After all these years, it looks like I finally found the answer to my radio receiver range problems with my homemade Super Socket and radio noise suppression components.  







Unfortunately I am now interested in battery powered DCC with sound. That will probably bring a whole new batch of problems. Hopefully the learning curve won’t be as long.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul. 
Just as a matter of interest. 

How much current are you drawing from the AA cells? 

How many actual charge - discharge cycles have you made with the AA cells?


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

"The reports of my death are greatly exaggerated" - Mark Twain


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

I put in one of Del's Critter Contollers and found it and easy job to do. I put it in an Aristo railbus that was just sitting around and doing nothing. I never ran very good on track power and now it runs like a champ. I have it do automated stops and find with Nimh batteries it will run for about 2 hours. It does have quite a few lights which I believe does a number on the batteries. They are on AA batteries but for this application they seem to function pretty good.

Oh without Del's help nothing would be working. So guess I owe this one to him.

Art


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

forgot, I'm too busy to post under this heading, I'm out Propagandizing on behalf of the movement, or at least that is the latest accusation aimed at me a few weeks ago while trying to answer a question here on MLS about the remedy for dirty track! Which in turn lead to my new Self Proclaimed Title listed below in the Sig line! SE=SouthEastern

Battery Envy? 

cale


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Just keep preaching the Gospel, and follow Acts 26:14, reminding them it is hard for them to kick against facts. 

Be thou a seeker of the truth, and fail not to preach the Good News to all, whether they be hard of hearing, understanding, or heart. 

For thine is the way, the truth, and the constant lighting from thy headlights, that flickereth not on the dirt of the tracks. 

For thou keepest oil in thine lamp, and those whose lamps are dry, when the time comes, shall be found wanting, and shall stand in judgement of all for their short-sightedness. 

Yea. 
And verily.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 03/19/2008 4:17 PM
Paul. 
Just as a matter of interest. 

How much current are you drawing from the AA cells? 

How many actual charge - discharge cycles have you made with the AA cells?

I have never measured the current draw. Our members run small steam engines like the 4-6-0 Annie, or four axle dieses like the FA-1, RS-3, NW-2, GP-9, etc. Power cars with two, 9.6 volt, NiMH packs would be used by most.
 
Normally we run railway operations with five to seven car trains and a van (caboose). The IPP&W was originally built as a narrow gauge railway and still has lots of gradual grades and 10 foot diameter curves. There are three large raised yards and the railway drops to ground level between each yard over its 800 foot main line.
 
I have never tracked the number of times I have recharged the battery packs in my power car. However it is my most used piece of battery power as I have not had a lot of luck with on-board radio receivers in my diesels. We run most Saturdays about six months of the year. We also run occasionally on Wednesday mornings. We first began using NiMH packs when the USA Trains GP-9 was introduced in 1998. These homemade NiMH packs have proven to be reliable and long running for our use. I have yet to hear a single member complain about a cell failure or diminishing run times.
 
The chargers we use are the wall wart type from Radio Shack. They gently charge a pack in about 8 hours.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine just keep on going and going and going and going.  Nothing to report except that they just keep on going and going and going and going
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

We're runnin' every day...   On batteries, that is.. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

For Annie, nothing beats Duracell Coppertop. Not even Everready gold, though I haven't tried those new silver ones.

My 3800mAh NIMH batteries twice have run my Mallet in excess of 3 1/2 hours. Level layout, 14 cars and a caboose.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I read Mark train.....


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 03/19/2008 7:04 AM
PDK.

I am curious as to why you have abandoned NiMh and gone back to NiCd.



TOCs right about it being the package. I have nothing against the chemistry.

At the end of the day, it just proved so much easier to stash one big old nicad pack in a trailing car, rather than jumping through hoops trying hide AA cells on-board in the meagre recesses of my smallish critter locomotives. Often that meant removing the weights, with a resulting drop in tractive effort.

Equally, it became a pain in the butt keeping track of all those little cells -- all at different points in their lifespan (now which one of these is the bad one again?) and every time I went to buy more the amperage had changed, so I had a total mixed bag of cells, and they say you're supposed to charge them only in matching pairs, etc, etc.

Now that I have identical nicad packs in trailing cars (again) I enjoy more voltage to pull the heavier loads I tend to run now, too.

ps: I also found that 1500 mah nicad packs had become real cheap, and it's not like I had to throw away all my NiMh AA cells -- they all found homes in cameras, toys, tv remotes, etc.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jan 2, 2008)

I am about to try and learn more about this. I have a couple of Marklin 1 Gauge conversions that use Radio Shack NIMH AA batteries. Not enough voltage to get locs up to reasonable speed. Marklin's need 16V plus (I think I remember) and my two examples have 10 AAs for 12.1v and 12 AAs 14.4v and both are slow as molasses. Problem is there isn't much room to retrofit... somehow I'm going to fix this up before summer. Is there a battery supplier that can help with trains? Thanks JimK


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw the LORD high and lifted up and his train filled the temple. 

Isaiah chapter 6.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

So the original question was, "Is battery power dead?" And the logical reply? "Not if you recharge it!" Sorry...I just couldn't let that one pass! 
SandyR


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SandyR on 03/25/2008 1:23 PM
So the original question was, "Is battery power dead?" And the logical reply? "Not if you recharge it!" Sorry...I just couldn't let that one pass! 
SandyR


Yes, it needed to be said and I'm glad someone did so... I would have but I feared the backlash since I am associated with Live Steam and they would have "CHARGED" me with some sort of crime./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Charges against you!


----------

